# First Dog ; Saint Bernard.



## Jaspa (Nov 13, 2009)

Alright ! Well If you enjoy to read long threads, then this one is the way to go!

First thing first, Hello. I wound up in this forum looking for information on saints. Ive been wanting a dog ever since I was 2 , ( I am 15 right now ) and we finally get this chance to get a dog because we are moving to lemoore california, a nice laid back country side, plenty of yard space, and a good size house. We have made the decision on getting a Saint, after my dad comes home from deployment ( Iraq ). 

We understand saints are massive, and that food and vet bills will be high, this will be our only dog so we will give all the attention it needs  My family contains Me, 11 year old sister , and a Mom and Dad. We heared these dogs are extremely gentle and is a dog you can hug and sleep with ! is this true ? 

Now for the questions. 

- We understand the drool, but is it an actual pain to wipe it off ? or is it just a quick wipe and their good to go. 

- I understand that these dogs are lazy and dont require much exercise, but I dont want the dog to end up being unhealthy is their a chance of over-walking the dog ? 

- Are these dogs fine in a pretty cool enviorment ? Are house will be centralized AC, so it can get pretty chilly. 

These are the main questions I have on the top of my head, please if you can give me anymore information I need please do so, If you enjoy to write like 6 paragraphs, GO FOR IT  ! I've been reading endless books, so now I want to learn from actual owners with experience and have alot of knowledge on this breed ! Thank you so much for taking the time to read this.

- Jasper


----------



## mikedavid00 (Oct 15, 2007)

Jaspa said:


> - We understand the drool, but is it an actual pain to wipe it off ? or is it just a quick wipe and their good to go.


Ok. 

Dogs like to shake their fur after you pet them or when the get up or come back from a walk. When they do this, slobber will go everywhere. Including yoru TV screen.

It will slobber on the floor including any carpeting that cannot be wiped up. 

When it gets excited or hungry, there will be 'ultra slobber'. So when you are trying to train it, it will heavily slobber on the floor.

The slobber has an odor. when enough gets into the carpet the house will begin to smell.

When the dog sniffs at your Xbox controller, slobber can drip into that.

When you hug the dog, you will get slobber on yourself and your shirt.

And finally, most Bernard owners have to WALK AROUND ALL THE TIME WITH A RAG ON THEM TO WIPE UP THE SLOBBER. Is that what you really want? To walk around your house with rags?

Now if all this sits well with you, and more importantly your parents, then by all means you can get this dog. I know you are reading all the articles and looking at everything through a rose coloured glass and everyone is saying great things.

But keep in mind, there are tons of other breeds to chose from. If I where your age, I would get a Greyhound! You can take them out to the dog park and they will run WAY faster than the other dogs. Everyone will stare at your dog.

I would wayyyyy rather have a Greyhound over a Bernard!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

All I can say is ignore the poster above me, please.  We have some actual saint bernard owners that I'm sure will be along shortly to answer questions based on their actual experience. 

My neighbor has 2 saint bernards. They're pretty awesome dogs! (But that's the extent of my st bernard experience lol)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Mike, this is not about you. It doesn't matter if you would rather have a Grey, they want a Saint.

OP, if you want a Saint, GO for it! Congrats on starting your research 

Do you plan on going through Saint rescue, or through a breeder? If you go through a breeder, make sure they do all health testing appropriate to the breed. They should also exhibit their dogs in something like conformation or drafting.

If spit is ok with you, go for it! When they shake, yes, sometimes spit flies. Sometimes it does not. They do NOT incessantly drool as one would believe. They generally need something to "Fuel" it such as drinking a large amount of water, being terribly hot, or being hungry.

When you do have to wipe off a Saint's mouth, you do not just wipe off the hanging string. You actually want to go INSIDE and wipe along the lips to dry them off.

The coat CAN start to smell a little of they drool a ton. But they actually make bibs for this so you can put one on your dog and they drool on that instead of their coats 

Be aware that while YOU realize the size of the Saint, the Saint does NOT! They need to be extensively socialized and taught what is acceptable and what isn't. Many like to use their feet to get attention and when the dog weighs almost 200 pounds, that is no good.

In regards to exercise, they are pretty lazy and lethargic. Fetch isn't their forte, but a good walk every day can help keep their weight in check and aid in proper muscle tone.

Because they are so lazy and not terribly active you really do need to be aware of their diet and how much they are taking in because it is VERY easy to get a fat Saint!


----------



## Jaspa (Nov 13, 2009)

umm Mike , I appreciate the information , but all you gave was all negative comments towards the saint. 

but xeph, thanks for all the information


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Jaspa said:


> umm Mike , I appreciate the information , but all you gave was all negative comments towards the saint.


It's not just the saint bernard, it's basically any breed of dog other than a select few little fluffy dogs and greyhounds. For some reason he seems to believe no one can handle a dog he can't, which is ridiculous.


----------



## the_mighty_khan (Nov 10, 2009)

Jaspa said:


> umm Mike , I appreciate the information , but all you gave was all negative comments towards the saint.
> 
> but xeph, thanks for all the information


Mike is just an attention whore. His ridiculous posts on this board, his stupid videos, even his reason for wanting a greyhound ("everyone will stare at [it]") are all about getting attention.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

To be fair there are negatives and drool is one of them for a saint, as is shedding.

Had a guy with a St at the dog park last time I went, big back scratch and man what a cloud of fur. I though my two GSD's were bad. They got nothing on that guy.

But if your up for that, go for it.

Hugging and sleeping with would be the positive side.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Dog Bibs!




























By the way Jaspa, if you didn't know, Saints come in a smooth coat too!


----------



## Jaspa (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh I see...
sure seems like it after reading all of his threads and posts =/


Woah XEPH ! Thos pics are amazing ! never seen a smooth Saint before  awesome.
and those bibs look really interesting, If I do happen to get a saint , Ill def need to get one of those bibs !


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm still waiting for our resident Saint lady to make an appearance 

Her Buster is FABOO!


----------



## Jaspa (Nov 13, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I'm still waiting for our resident Saint lady to make an appearance
> 
> Her Buster is FABOO!


Ohh I see ! cant wait


----------



## mikedavid00 (Oct 15, 2007)

Jaspa said:


> umm Mike , I appreciate the information , but all you gave was all negative comments towards the saint.
> 
> but xeph, thanks for all the information


Well I suggest you tell your parents that information regarding the drool. Also, you have to realize that you wont be able to be ACTIVE with the dog. The dog wont be able to run around and catch a frisbie. It also won't be able to fit under your desk at your feet when you're sitting at your computer.

You'll be able to do all this with a greyhound though.

Drool isn't just a small part of owning a St. Bernard, it is the ONLY thing about owning the St Bernard. That will occupy most of your time. 

Go to yahoo answers and see what a real owners have to say about this dog and the drool. The owner says that carrying around a rag ALL THE TIME to clean up drool becomes second nature. Do you really want to be carrying a rag around to wipe the slobber of the dog?

The dog is a good dog though. If it didn't drool, it could very well be in the top 10 of family dogs and much, much more people would buy them.

Oh also it's very hard to bath a Bernard too.

But if you and your parents agree that you dont mind carrying rags all day around the house and cleaning the dogs drool, then by all means go for it. It's a great dog beside the HUGE downfall of drool. 

The next best thing? Greyhound!! That my opinion though.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

STOP trying to turn him to a Greyhound! It's NOT what he wants!

For crying out loud >.< A greyhound is not a super active dog either! It's just a not as active dog in a different body shape x.x

If this kid HADN'T been doing his research already and was coming in with ideals about a Saint being the next MACH dog, then yes, we'd likely suggest another breed, but he's RESEARCHING and asking questions, and that should be encouraged.

He doesn't need "Get this, because it's what *I* would get!" >.<


----------



## Herrick's Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't think yahoo answers is a good source to see if owning a St. Bernard is good or not, but like you said Jaspa, Mike was just being negative about the breed. I'm glad you found a breed you like and like others have said, if you don't mind any of the things that people nitpick with a St. Bernard, then by all means, get one, again, like people have said, just make sure you find a reputable breeder or find a rescue.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

One valid concern Jaspa, if you aren't aware of it, is their age. The breed does NOT live a long time (9-10 years is about it for them). Are you ok with that aspect?


----------



## mikedavid00 (Oct 15, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> It's not just the saint bernard, it's basically any breed of dog other than a select few little fluffy dogs and greyhounds. For some reason he seems to believe no one can handle a dog he can't, which is ridiculous.


Not true. 

I think the Greyhound competes very well with the Bernard, but is more suited to a 15 year old and does not drool so the parents will like it.

I personally would not be able to take the dog out 3 times a week for excersize at a fenced in park. I can get away with a whippet in my backyard though.

I would suggest he get, not 1, but *TWO* GREYHOUNDS becuase they clost so little!

I have a hunch he'd really do well with them as well as the other family members.

Also, the Greyhounds love to get under the blankets and sleep in bed with their owners for some reason. The shedding is also unintrusive too.


----------



## Herrick's Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

mikedavid00 said:


> Not true.
> 
> I think the Greyhound competes very well with the Bernard, but is more suited to a 15 year old and does not drool so the parents will like it.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling that your poor dog is not going to get the exercise either, especially since you won't feel like it needs it. Simply letting it run around in your yard is not enough, there is such a thing as taking it out for a walk, which is something you continually stress but I doubt you'll do.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I think the Greyhound competes very well with the Bernard, but is more suited to a 15 year old and does not drool so the parents will like it.


Just because you believe it to be true does not make it so. What makes you think a Grey is more suited to this teen than a Saint? All dogs and ids are not created equally.



> I personally would not be able to take the dog out 3 times a week for excersize at a fenced in park. I can get away with a whippet in my backyard though.


It's not about you. BTW, Whippets are generally more active than Greys (that's been my experience with them).



> I would suggest he get, not 1, but TWO GREYHOUNDS becuase they clost so little!


A good Grey is not inexpensive unless you go the rescue route.



> Also, the Greyhounds love to get under the blankets and sleep in bed with their owners for some reason. The shedding is also unintrusive too.


So do Saints. And it's unOBtrusive.


----------



## mikedavid00 (Oct 15, 2007)

Xeph said:


> STOP trying to turn him to a Greyhound! It's NOT what he wants!
> 
> For crying out loud >.< A greyhound is not a super active dog either! It's just a not as active dog in a different body shape x.x
> .<


A 15 year old gets drawn to a dog. At that age I wanted a Doberman and no one could tell me otherwise. 

Could the story play out like this....

15 year old says he wants the dog. 
Parents agree to buy it. 
Parents have never heard of drooling dog before so the thought never enters their mind.
New house has hardwood floors.
Mom ends up cleaning the drool. 
Dad and Mom are both carrying cloths with them and resenting the dog becuase of the drool and un natural amount of 'care' this dog requires. 
Mom and Dad are tired of friends coming over and commenting on the drool.
15 year old doesn't walk the dog when he gets a bit older with new priorities and the parents are stuck with this and of course cleaning the drool when the son isn't at home much. 
Dog gets given away.

So, I see this story played out and recommend 2 Greyhounds instead which will be NO PROBLEM for the parents. I'm not just recommend the Greyhound because I want it. I'm actually trying to offset something bad happening.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

If this kid is being responsible and doing the research, why wouldn't he tell his parents? This could play out any number of ways.

He could listen to your idiocy and get a dog he really doesn't want and end up not liking it at all. The fact that he's asking questions and learning already puts him like, a million steps ahead of you x.x

Also note, this is from the OP's first post:


> *We* have made the decision on getting a Saint, after my dad comes home from deployment ( Iraq ).


We, as in the family. Hmmmmmm....


----------



## Herrick's Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

Are you serious?? All you keep talking about is the drool and nothing else. If you're going to argue against a breed, at least make some valid points, backed up by actual facts, not just personal preference.


----------



## the_mighty_khan (Nov 10, 2009)

mikedavid00 said:


> Also, you have to realize that you wont be able to be ACTIVE with the dog. The dog wont be able to run around and catch a frisbie.


If he wanted a super active dog who would enjoy catching frisbees all day, his best bet would be a HERDING breed.  

Seriously though, why do you think everything is about what _you_ want or what _you_ can handle? Sorry to burst your bubble (not really), but Jaspa's choice of dog HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH _YOU_. Get over yourself already.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

OMG Mike will you just shut up already?

Have you EVER considered that maybe the parents want a Saint Bernard too? He did say that they have _all_ decided to get a Saint.. I believe.

Why do you insist on recommending breeds when they people have... 1) already decided on a breed or 2) its nothing what they want (i.e. BYB mixed dog that you can find plenty of at shelters when they want something TOTALLY different and it doesn't even match their their lifestyle).

So like everyone else is saying... PLEASE ignore Mike. He already ruined another thread similar to this...

Anyways.. I think Saint's are awesome! I've never owned one before, but I would really love to... I wouldn't even mind the slobber!

Yeah, there are some Saint experts on here, you'll probably learn a lot more from them. 

Good luck and keep us posted! 

(Oh and FYI Mike... I was 15 when we (WE as in family..) got our first dog. Rebel is a *gasp* APBT (American Pit Bull Terrier, since I know you wouldn't know that that stood for). Just to let ya know...)


----------



## Jaspa (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah mike, umm I understand your love for greyhounds but we chose a saint bernard for now, we do have 6 months until we get our dog, and im reasearching all that I can till then, my dad is in Iraq right now, and asked me if I could look into saints, hes been wanting one ever since he was a kid, and since it is his money, and house. its his choice right ? when I have my own place and paycheck then yeah ill choose my breed. 

The drool dosent appeal to me, but hey thats the aspect of the breed. I have no problem cleaning up after it, soo all this information will be brought to my dad , and we'lll see if he still wants a saint, 

I mean yeah I also, want other breeds. that I hope my mom and dad can take in consideration , Like a golden or maybe a husky . but for now its their choice. either way I just want a dog, I can have as a companion 

again I appreciate all the comments and all the information.

PS : so how about I give the saint a short walk maybe 2 times a week ? will that be ok ?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I've met a few Saints, and none of them drooled incessantly. Just when they had a drink of water, or were really tired. I easily wiped their faces with a paper towel and tossed it. Problem solved. There might be a LITTLE slobber when they shake off, but it's not like the Beethoven movie, which is where I suspect Mike's image of it is coming from lmao.

You'll probably want to brush this dog daily and keep their neck/chest clean. This will eliminate any odors of that sort, and will keep the shedding down.

The Saints I met still enjoyed playing and running around. I don't know anything about their health problems but I would think joint issues might be one of them, with how large they are. I'm just guessing on this though.


----------



## Jaspa (Nov 13, 2009)

Cheetah said:


> I've met a few Saints, and none of them drooled incessantly. Just when they had a drink of water, or were really tired. I easily wiped their faces with a paper towel and tossed it. Problem solved. There might be a LITTLE slobber when they shake off, but it's not like the Beethoven movie, which is where I suspect Mike's image of it is coming from lmao.
> 
> You'll probably want to brush this dog daily and keep their neck/chest clean. This will eliminate any odors of that sort, and will keep the shedding down.
> 
> The Saints I met still enjoyed playing and running around. I don't know anything about their health problems but I would think joint issues might be one of them, with how large they are. I'm just guessing on this though.


Thank you  the slobber comment you had there relieved me a bit, Mike just terrified me with this whole " your house will have a bad odor from drool , everywhere "



upendi'smommy said:


> My aunt used to have a Saint and he was a house dog. Very laid back and gentle. He also DID NOT drool all the time and her house DID NOT smell from him.
> 
> Also if I remember correctly, when drool does get on the walls, and it will sometimes. It dries pretty quickly and when it does it easily chips off with a fingernail. You can also help prevent drool like others said by simply wiping their mouths after play, a drink, etc.


Awesome, thank you for the info.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

My aunt used to have a Saint and he was a house dog. Very laid back and gentle. He also DID NOT drool all the time and her house DID NOT smell from him.

Also if I remember correctly, when drool does get on the walls, and it will sometimes. It dries pretty quickly and when it does it easily chips off with a fingernail. You can also help prevent drool like others said by simply wiping their mouths after play, a drink, etc.


----------



## the_mighty_khan (Nov 10, 2009)

Jaspa, if you get a Saint you probably shouldn't overdo it with exercise. I've heard that lot of strenuous activity in Saints can put too much stress on the joints and cause damage. Also, they would do well in cold weather, so you wouldn't have to worry about your house being too chilly. They don't have a high tolerance for heat though, so you'd need to not leave it outside for extended periods in warm weather. Hopefully the resident Saint person will have more detailed information for you.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

As with any large or giant breed, it's important to not overfeed them and keep them at a good weight. Big dogs can suffer from joint and hip problems, and being overweight will make that worse. I've met a few Saints, and all were well adjusted and placid dogs. Good luck with your final decision!


----------



## Jaspa (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh I see, I guess ill just limit the saints exercise, to some backyard place I guess ? , wouldnt want to over do it. and about the cold enviorment ! is a real relief. since my family enjoy the cold, thanks alot khan !



HersheyBear said:


> As with any large or giant breed, it's important to not overfeed them and keep them at a good weight. Big dogs can suffer from joint and hip problems, and being overweight will make that worse. I've met a few Saints, and all were well adjusted and placid dogs. Good luck with your final decision!



very well. thank you 



Max's Mom said:


> When I was a kid my cousins got a Saint Bernard and she was the sweetest gentlest dog. She put up with little kids pulling on her ears and tail and played ball. My aunt and uncle loved her so much that they got a second SB. When those 2 passed on they bought another SB. A little drool clean up now and then is a small price to pay for a lifetime of love.



Ohhh I see, thats a nice little story  makes me want a SB now hehe.


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

When I was a kid my cousins got a Saint Bernard and she was the sweetest gentlest dog. She put up with little kids pulling on her ears and tail and played ball. My aunt and uncle loved her so much that they got a second SB. When those 2 passed on they bought another SB. A little drool clean up now and then is a small price to pay for a lifetime of love.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It's not about limiting, Jaspa  It's about moderating properly. I'd walk a Saint every day if it were a shorter walk, or every other of it were a longer walk, but that doesn't mean that "non walk" days involve NO exericise at all. If it's a non walk day, go play in the back yard a little.

While these guys aren't the most agile in the world, they still do enjoy play, especially games that involve pulling or finding things (they were bred to help find and pull people out of snow from avalanches).


----------



## Jaspa (Nov 13, 2009)

ahh I see.. my bad, 

you mentioned finding games, like what ? hiding a treat ?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yes! Hiding cookies or toys and teaching the dog to search for them using their nose is great fun, and ANY breed can do it!


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> All I can say is ignore the poster above me, please.  We have some actual saint bernard owners that I'm sure will be along shortly to answer questions based on their actual experience.
> 
> My neighbor has 2 saint bernards. They're pretty awesome dogs! (But that's the extent of my st bernard experience lol)



Please take Laurelin's advice!! Good luck to you & your family! Grew up next to a Saint-- wonderful dog.







I imagine that you didn't come on this forum to be told that you'd be better off w/ a totally diff. breed by a person who obviously knows nothing about either breed.
Glad that you're doing your research.


----------



## Jaspa (Nov 13, 2009)

thank you sassykzt !  
and yes, staying up late nights on research hehe.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I see you got yourself a savings ticker too!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Jaspa said:


> you mentioned finding games, like what ? hiding a treat ?


Here's my little game:
Cut up some hot-dogs or cheese. Put the dog in a sit-stay facing you (that's a pre-req for this game). Toss a treat away from you and don't allow the dog to cheat by watching where it falls. Then release the dog ("ok" or "find it"). My dog goes NUTS running around sniffing for her treat. You can increase the difficulty of this game by playing in grass - the treats fall between the blades of grass, so aren't visible. Plus the grass has its own distracting smells. 

Although you may need to limit physical activity for a saint, any dog can enjoy mental activities like the one I just described. For a LOT more on the subject, do a google search for "clicker training" and get yourself a good trick book. 

On a totally different subject...
I REALLY don't want to sound like Mike here, but I assume since you said that this is going to be the family dog that your parents will be keeping the dog when you leave home for college/a job/life/whatever? 

Thanks for doing your research before bringing home a puppy - more than anything else, this will help you build a strong and lasting relationship with your dog.


----------



## Priss and Pedro's Mama (Nov 4, 2007)

Jaspa said:


> We heared these dogs are extremely gentle and is a dog you can hug and sleep with ! is this true ?
> 
> Now for the questions.
> 
> ...


While I wouldn't suggest a twin bed for sharing with a saint if you want to have more than a sliver of bed, I'm sure the saint would love it! LOL! Mom's saint enjoys letting us use her as a pillow on the floor though. She is also a huge leaner...when she is getting her pats and scritches she's resting as much of her weight on you as you'll let her. She's all about body contact.

As to the drool...yes it happens. Yes it can be gross. The floppier the lips, the worse the drool. We use doggy-specific hand towels. You just take an end in each hand and kind of wrap it under their jaw while wiping their lips and the inside of them a little. Start this BEFORE drool becomes an issue with a young pup to get them used to it. We just say "Lemme get your face" and the dogs sit there and let us clean them up. They also seem to know when you are all spiffed up for church or a date. It's like that is the perfect time to wipe their mouth across your chest and deposit some slime and fur LOL! 

Exercise...as a pup they will need more than as an adult. Our trainer likes to tell people that a pup needs to be totally worn out twice a day. That doesn't mean a 10 mile run twice a day, but a good walk and some playtime/training time to work out all the puppy spazzies. Also, make sure the breeder you buy from is testing hips at the very very least. Heidi came from OFA good parents and she has mild HD according to our vet. She's not a breeding dog even with out that, but it will shorten her already short life span. She needs exercise daily on softer surfaces to strengthen the hips, but not so much she over works them. Saints are like number 5 on the list of dysplastic dogs. Long answer short...they need daily exercise and yes it is possible to over walk *some* of them. 

Saints originated in a pretty cool environment  Heidi loves when the air finally gets turned on in late spring. All of Mom's dogs spend a good part of the summer down in the basement (by choice) where it is cooler.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

*- We understand the drool, but is it an actual pain to wipe it off ? or is it just a quick wipe and their good to go.*

It depends on WHY the dog is drooling. After a drink, its pretty simple to just wipe and go. There are times (excitement...food, someone new just showed up...) though that he has "shoe strings" hanging out of his mouth. Those are a little stickier, you DONT want them drying when they're slung against the wall (think cement!). I use a cloth diaper to wipe my boys mouth.

*- I understand that these dogs are lazy and dont require much exercise, but I dont want the dog to end up being unhealthy is their a chance of over-walking the dog ?
*
Keep it slow and short at first, these dogs take a while to physically mature and over doing exercise can trigger some joint issues. My 9 month old LOVES his walks...he's out 3 times per day, 2- 20 minute walks and 1- 45 minute walk. Given a choice, most of this breed will sleep or eat rather than do anything else.

*- Are these dogs fine in a pretty cool enviorment ? Are house will be centralized AC, so it can get pretty chilly. *

Cold is good! This is a breed that can be heat sensitive. My boy is searching for the nearest a/c vent to lay in front of once temps hit mid 70s. Its currently 45 degrees outside my home, Im getting ready to bundle up and take my boy out to enjoy the morning.

These are VERY huggable dogs. Buster is often "mauled" by several 4 year olds each afternoon. I walk him up to get my youngest daughter from preschool each afternoon. The kids are released, bolt from the building and throw their arms around Buster. His only response is to lick them until they giggle. For sleeping...keep in mind the potential adult size or your bed may become the dogs bed! 200lb adults are not unheard of in this breed. That said, I do often have my pup in my bed. He's also always up to snuggle on the couch. 

Be sure to take LOTS of pictures! These guys grow fast.

8 1/2 months








big couch potato @ 6 months








4 months








9 1/2 weeks...the day after he came home.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Just a couple more things I thought I should touch on...

Training...
With the potential size of these dogs as adults, training is a must. An untrained, unsocialized Saint Bernard is a very scary, dangerous dog. They do not naturally know their size, they will still bounce around like a typical puppy even though the 4 month old may already be the same size as some Labs. 

I spend HOURS every single day with Buster, he is my constant companion. I take him everywhere I go that is dog friendly. The result is a dog that my 36lb 4 year old can walk with ease.

Grooming...
Another must. I use an undercoat rake and comb DAILY. It keeps Buster looking nice, it keeps his coat tangle free (we havent had any matting) and it keeps SOME of the fur off my furniture and carpets. Spring and fall are the worst due to the dog "blowing coat" in preperation for the upcoming weather. This is at its very worst during the time they are also transitioning from puppy coat to adult coat...8-12 months 

The original Saint coat is the smooth (short) coat, the rough (long) coat (Beethoven) was introduced during a time Saint numbers were very low. The short coats were likely bred with Newfies and maybe even Great Pyrenees. 

One other thing to keep in mind. Like all giant breeds, these guys are puppies until THREE YEARS old.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have come up with a great compromise. Find a St. Bernard crossed with a Bichon and/or a poodle. Then you will have darn near a perfect dog.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I love the SB's..
Giant breeds exercise as growing puppies (til a year and a half or two years) needs to be balanced..not a LOT of running, playing on softer surfaces (lawn instead of cement) but this does not mean NO exercise. Short walks and lots of training sessions will help keep him happy and not put too much stress on those growing bones.
Look for a good breeder, one who screens hips, elbows, eyes and heart. One who wants YOU to neuter or spay, one who wants you to return the dog to them if EVER for ANYREASON you decide not to keep your dog.

Proper training, socialization (not just with dogs but with all sorts of people, places and things) is important for any puppy.

It is my understanding that the smooths tend to be less jowly and therefore less drooly in general..but I have no facts on this, just anecdotal stories.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Saints, as with many other giant breeds, are actually more forgiving for the first time dog owner than some medium or small breeds. They are giants, however, and your goofy 6 month old puppy can be bigger than you are. When he goes bounding across the yard after a windblown leaf, anyone attached to his leash is going for a ride.

I'm not a big fan of dog drool, but when it's your dog, it's not such a big deal. It's like poopy baby diapers. When it's your kid, it's completely different. All the jowly giants don't drool profusely, either. Even within the same breeds, some are super-soakers and others are barely worth mentioning.

You can overexercise a young Saint. Their joints won't tolerate a lot of high impact. When they get older, they will most likely just lie down when they get tired. If you are out on a long walk, you will just have to wait until they feel like walking again (unless you can carry a 200 lb. dog). As with any breed, activity levels will vary (sometimes significantly) between individuals.

Every breed has positive and less positive attributes. The Saint's negatives are pretty easily dealt with and/or quite manageable. Their positives make people love 'em to death.

Mike David = MORE COWBELL!


----------



## Jaspa (Nov 13, 2009)

WOW  ! thank you so much for all the info 

and LuvMyAngels, that is a really beautiful SB 

again, thank you to everybody who helped out.




GottaLuvMutts said:


> On a totally different subject...
> I REALLY don't want to sound like Mike here, but I assume since you said that this is going to be the family dog that your parents will be keeping the dog when you leave home for college/a job/life/whatever?


Ahh of course I have thought about this, and when I am in college, I want to take biology and such, because I want to pursue a career in the animal field, not sure yet. but, the dog will stay with my parents for until I can get setup for a decent size house, but then again , I dont think my dad will let him go to me, since he really love saints ;P so hopefully when I get my own place , I can get a dog for myself.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

One thing that may seem obvious is to have a well defined plan to house train the pup. You will definitely want to avoid pee-pee & poo-poo accidents. The whole "I thought you were watching the puppy..." thing really doesn't work with a dog whose bladder holds as much liquid as the domestic water heater tank. At least it seems that way.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm glad to see the drool myth has been properly framed in this discussion. My guy ONLY drools when eating. He doesn't make water trails from the bowl when he drinks. I have NEVER had the need to carry around a towel everywhere. Every now and then after he eats, he will rub up against something and leave a spot of froth, but it's only something that would bother mainstreme dog owners...









The exercise seems to be something that Bubba differs on from other Saints. I adopted him when he was 18 months old and once he was two years old we started building up endurance. It's still not something he would do if left to anyone else, but I wanted to be able to take him on our mountain adventures. Properly conditioned now, he can cover up to 20 miles before showing signs of wearing out. His pads ended up being the hardest thing to build strength in. Now he can bound across tough granite trails with ease. Just make sure to exercise lightly until (I would say) two years old. Even being in superior health with tremendous endurance, he would still rather do this...









For a first time owner, I really don't think a Saint is a big challenge. Keep in mind what LuvMyAngels said about training and grooming. I trim my guys long hair quite a bit along with his toes, but mainly due to conditions we encounter in the mountains. Good luck and GREAT breed choice. 










PS: Don't put a barrel on a Saint unless you have endless hours to talk with everyone that comes along.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Buster is my first giant breed. He's been FAR less of a challenge than the medium/large breeds I was raised with. He doesnt even compare with the Lab I had previously. This is a breed I fell in love with as a child. 18 years of dreaming, my boy is better than all those dreams! I find Saints, at least my very mellow boy, to be a good choice for a first dog...provided the training is done, these dogs are far too big to be untrained.

When you bring that little fuzzball home, Buster was a SKINNY (vet was not happy) 20lbs at 9 1/2 weeks, handle him/ her as if he/she already weighs 200lbs. Will you allow a 200lb dog on the bed? No? dont let the puppy either. Will you allow a 200lb dog to jump up on you? No? Dont let the puppy! Anything you want to be able to do with the dog when he/she is full grown, do it OFTEN when they're young. I started training Buster that very first night. He learned grooming feels really good (he sees the brush and runs for the door...we groom OUTSIDE lol), loose leash walking (if he pulled, I stopped moving...these are smart dogs). The first weekend he learned to "sit" on cue...he came home late Friday night and was showing off "sit" at the vet on Tuesday.

harrise- I love Bubba! He has such a sweet face. And curling that big body into a chair...Adorable!



> PS: Don't put a barrel on a Saint unless you have endless hours to talk with everyone that comes along.


This made me laugh. I dont have a barrel for Buster (yet!) but still cant get a 20 minute walk (without the pup) finished in less than 30-45 minutes most days. Most dogs in my area are Labs or smaller, Buster attracts a lot of attention. It's not overly uncommon (usually once or twice a week!) to have someone stop their car near us to meet the pup, some even pull kids out of carseats...


----------



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

love the pics harrise. Damn that couch looks comfy.

DUDE, i just noticed your sig. At first I only saw mountains..but then I looke closer. very cool


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

welcome to the forum jaspa! don't pay attention to the negativity, the forums are a great reference for first time owners, they've really helped me out quite a bit. I hope you stick around and show off pics of your new pup when you get him.

I unfortunately do not know much about Saints. I have met quite a few and they have all been some of the sweetest most gentle dogs around. 

And about the drool. All dogs drool. greyhounds drool, maltipoos drool, goldens drool. heck, i hold up an ice cube in front of my lab and theres a solid string of drool dripping to the floor. yes i understand that saints are way more extensive in the drooling dept, but in my opinion its a small price to pay if you get the dog that you and your family want...


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I've only met at most 3 saints but they are one of my most favorite dog breeds.

While I wouldn't want to have one (I like more active dogs myself) I would be the first one to come and love all over a saint if I saw one. From reading this thread I think you and your family will be quite happy with a saint.

The only piece of advice I can really give (and I think its already been given) is to make sure you work with your dog so he learns not to throw his weight around so much. I was loving on a friends Saint and he leaned on me to get more rubs and just about knocked me over LOL 

Good Luck with your puppy and please stay and bring us some pictures when you get him/ her


----------

